# probleme démarrage power mac g4



## yogibeer (26 Juin 2013)

bonjour a toutes et tous ! hop me voila déjà parmis vous pour une question.
suite a un achat (50) d'un power mac g4 pour morphos 3.2 ( syteme 
amiga ng) et bien le mac demarre bien mais la seconde fois je dois débrancher
la prise sur la multiprise et alors il demarre

un pote m'a parlé de ce condensateur le blanc sur la photo qui serait en cause

qu'en pensez vous ?








merci d'avance

steff


----------



## matacao (26 Juin 2013)

Le "condensateur blanc" n'est pas un Condo mais une pile qui peut empêcher de démarrer certain mac. Il suffit de la changer après vérification de sa tension qui doit être de plus de 3,6 V. D'autre éléments peuvent aussi être en cause.


----------



## yogibeer (26 Juin 2013)

merci de ton aide

je vais regarder ou acheter ca demain matin

merci encore

steff


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2013)

yogibeer a dit:


> merci de ton aide
> 
> je vais regarder ou acheter ca demain matin
> 
> ...



Pas la peine, c'est pas ça qui empêche ton Mac de démarrer, si c'était le cas, mon serveur, qui d'après ce que je vois sur la photo, est d'un modèle très proche, ne démarrerait plus depuis fort longtemps, car chez moi, ça fait un bail que cette pile est "rincée". La seule conséquence est que, si tu coupes le courant, lorsque tu appuies sur le bouton, il s'allume, puis s'éteint avant de se rallumer.

Ces Mac ont bien une faiblesse, leur alim, mais là, quand ça démarre plus, c'est définitif.

Dans le pire des cas, cette pile, retire là, même sans la remplacer, et vois si ça rétablis la situation (ces piles au lithium voient parfois leur tension s'inverser, j'ai eu le cas une fois).

Note pour matacao : ces piles ont toujours une tension supérieure à 3,6 V, même "mortes de chez mortes, j'en ai une, sur mon bureau depuis près de 5 ans maintenant (5 ans qu'elle est morte, s'entend),  lorsque je prends sa tension "à vide, elle dit 3,7V, à la moindre charge, ça tombe au zéro absolu !


----------



## matacao (27 Juin 2013)

J'en ai 3 ou 4 sur mon bureau et elles font autour de 0,15 V à vide ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2013)

matacao a dit:


> J'en ai 3 ou 4 sur mon bureau et elles font autour de 0,15 V à vide ^^



Tu es sur de ne pas confondre avec des piles pour appareil photo, là ? Ici, on parle d'une pile au lithium format 1/2 AA !

Celle que j'ai, une "Tadiran", les piles israëliennes mauves qu'Apple montait d'origine dans les Mac qui utilisaient ce modèle, tension nominale 3,6 volts, provenant d'un vieux PM G4 d'où je l'ai remplacée en 2005 ou 2006, affiche encore aujourd'hui 3,7 volts à vide, si je la mets en place dans le Mac, même connecté au secteur (donc en principe ne "tirant" pas sur la pile), la tension tombe quasiment à zéro (moins de 10 mV) !


----------



## yogibeer (6 Juillet 2013)

bonjour pascal et matacao 

bref oui je viens de remplacer la pile. le mac demarre mieux même si
je dois debrancher le courant au dos du mac et le rebrancher.
je vais essayer d'enlever la pile comme tu dis 

toutes mes excuses pour cette réponse tardive, je n'ai pas eu
de notification et donc hop j'avais completement oublié

amigalement

stéphane


----------



## yogibeer (21 Août 2013)

bonjour a tous 

bref un pote m'a dit que c'etait surrement l'alimentation qui etait defectueuse

si c'est aussi votre avis, ou trouve une alimentation ?

il parait que c'est introuvable

merci encore de votre aide

stéphane


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2013)

yogibeer a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> bref un pote m'a dit que c'etait surrement l'alimentation qui etait defectueuse
> 
> ...



C'est effectivement quasiment introuvable, et même quand on trouve, c'est généralement hors de prix. Cela dit, j'ai ici deux Mac de cette famille qui ont tous deux été remis en service au moyen d'une alim ATX de PC, dont un est, semble-t-il mort d'autre chose entre temps, mais l'autre, lui, me fait office de serveur depuis maintenant deux ans.

La seule limitation de l'alimentation ATX, c'est qu'il lui manque une tension (le 25 volts - 3,75A) par rapport à celle d'origine du Mac. La conséquence est que les ports Firewire du Mac et le port ADC de sa carte graphique ne sont plus alimentés électriquement. Pour les ports Firewire, ça signifie qu'ils ne peuvent plus recevoir de périphériques "auto-alimentés" (mais ceux disposant de leur propre alimentation, comme les disques de 3,5 pouces, eux fonctionnent parfaitement), et qu'on ne peut plus brancher d'Apple Cinema Display "ADC" via ce port (mais par contre, j'ai ici un écran Formac ADC qui, disposant de sa propre alimentation, fonctionne lui, parfaitement).


----------

